# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pastertia e Muslimanit, Leksion per te tjeret!!

## fisniku-student

Ne kete teme do paraqiten disa te dhena qe njemendesisht konsiderohen si Elemente frymezuese per cdo krijese se si duhet te mbaj pastertin apo hixhienen ne jeten e tyre. Ne vazhdim do paraqiten disa te dhena qe per shume kë jan premier dhe tani e tutje mund te ken rastin qe te informohen me fytyren reale te Islamit kundrejt Pastertis Reale qe duhet te jete .

Realisht ne vazhdim mund te vereni se si *Pastertia e nje Muslimani eshte nje Leksion i vertet per te tjeret...*

-----------
*Historiku*

*Te tjeret Pastertin e Mesuan nga Ne*

Evropa para 400 vjeteve jetoi ne mes e papastertis. Mendimi se me fillimin e rilindjes evropjane cdo gje filloi te perparonte, eshte shume i perhapur. Por kjo nuk eshte e vertet per qdo fushe. Nje fakt konkret eshte se, qe prej shek XV-t, ervopjanet jetonin me te papastert se me pare, dhe kjo gjendje vazhdoi deri ne fillim te shek19.

*Periudha 400 vjeqare e papastertis ne Evrope*
Ne kete periudhe nuk existonin banjot publike dhe pjesa e shtepis qe perdorej per tu pastruar filloi te perdorej per te tjera qellime. Larja ishte harruar krejt dhe askush nuk i lante duart para ose pas buke. Lenia pas dore e pastertis solli si rezultat papastertin, dhe kjo solli shtimin e ererave te papelqyeshme. Por evropjanet ne vend qe te drejtoheshin pastertis e gjeten zgjidhjen tek prodhimi i parfumeve dhe esencave me te cilat mbulonin ererat e keqija.

Papastertia morri permasa aq te medha sa qe filloi te shtohej ne menyre dramatike vdekjae femijeve dhe epidemit qe perhapeshin hera-heres shkaktonin vdekjene mijera njerzeve.

Ne vitin 1501, nga epidemia e koleresqe u perhap ne qytetin bordo ne France, vdiqen 17. 000 njerez dhe kjo shifer perbente me teper se gjysmen e banoreve te ketij qyteti. 

Ne shek XVII ne qytetet e medha si Parisi, uji gjendej me pakice. Popullsia rritej vazhdimisht por sasia e ujit qe perdorej ngelej po e njejta. Ne gjithe parisin gjendeshin 40 puse e po aq qezma dhe njerzit prisnin ne radhe per uje.



Popullsia iste aq larg konceptit te pastertis sa qe jo vetem shtepit normale, por edhe pallatet e aristrokrateve nuk kishin banjo brenda. Ne vende publike si teater, opera etj, nukmexistonin banjotdhe njerzit i kryenin nevojat pas cepave te mureve, posht shkalleve et,.

Ne librin *"Ngjarje interesante nga Historia"* te autorit *Mark Kemerich*, gjenden keto fragmente: *" Ne Paris ne kohen e Luigjit  te XIV, njerzit ecnin neper rruge me kujdes se mos u derdhej diqka ne Koke".*Ne cdo moment mund te hapej nje dritare dhe pas lajmrimit: *"Kujdes, Uje"* Boshatisej nje legen ose nje oturak. Me cdo rruge e sokak perseritej e njejta skene dhe kudo mbizotronte nje ere e rende.

Meqense nuk existonin banjot publike , cepat e ndertasave sherbenin per kryerjen e nevojave te perditshme. Ne paris , ne rrethinat  e pallatit te drejtesis (palais de justice) ose te luvrit (leuvre) mund te hasje papasterti te tilla.
 Ne oborret e pallateve ,sallonet, pas dyerve, posht shkallev, ne mes te dites mund te shihje njerz qe kryenin nevojat por askush nuk thoshte asgje de sterhiqte vemendje. 

Por Heni III ishte me i kujdesshem de ne muajin gusht te vitit 1587 urdheroi qe oborri i pallatit mbreteror te pastrohej qdo mengjes.

Ndersa ne Spanje e France ne pallatet mbreterore ndjehej nje ere e keqe qe nuk e mbulonin dot as parfumet.
Ne shek XVII filloi perdorimi i eturakve . Ne Angli banjot filluan te perhapen ne shekXVII. Ndersa ne pallatin mbreteror te Suedis Banjoja e pare u ndertua ne shek XVIII.

*Vijon>>>*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Historiku*

*Pastertia ne Vendet Islame*

Nderkohe qe Evropa jetonte ne Papasterti, si ishte gjendja ne vendet Islame?



Ne cdo qytet Islam gjendeshin Banjo Publike,Hamame dhe uji perdorej me Bollek. Ne kryeqytetin e Perandorsi Osmane, Stamboll, ne vitet 1500, Sultan Fatihu ndertoi 200 cesma. Sultan Bejazidi ndertoi dhe 70 cesma te tjera dhe ne kohen e Sulejmanit numri arriti ne 700. Ne shek XVII ne Stamboll gjendeshin 302 banjo dhe hamame Publike dhe bashke me ato private numri arrinte ne 15 000.

*Pohimet e Udhetareve Perendimor*

Pas shek XVI udhetaret perendimor filluan te vizitonin me teper vendet Islame e me pas botuan shuem libra me mbresat e tyre. *Pierre Belon*, qe kishte vizituar tokat Islame ne vitin 1553, botoi nje Liber me mbresa dhe kujtime dhe ne kete  liber gjendet kapitull i veqant per pastertin te Muslimanet. Me hollesi tregon per banjot publike , cesmat, hamamet, kujdesin qe tregohej per pastertin e femijeve etj...

*Vijon>>*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pastertia ne Vendet Islame*
*Paolo Giovo*, nje udhetar Italian ne librin e vet flet rreth ushtareve Musliman: _" Ushtaret Musliman jan te pastert dhe te shendetshem. Ne evrope afer gamizoneve Ushtarake nuk kalohet nga era e keqe, ndersa te Muslimanet ndodh e kunderta... "Te ne jo vetem qe ka papasterti, por si pasoje dhe semundjet jan shume te perhapura, ndersa ketu fytyrate ushtareve shkelqejn nga shendeti...."_



Ndersa nje vizitor spanjoll flet si me posht: " Muslimanet thone se ne evropjanet jemi te papastert, por ata nuk e din se te lahesh eshte e demshme per shendetin. Ne vezhgimet e bera tek ata persona qe jan lare me teper se 2 here gjat jetes, eshte pare se larja e trupit e ka semundur shume veta dhe per me teper se sjemi mesuar me gjera te tilla".Ky shkrimtar spanjoll nuk eshte i vetmi qe thote se larja eshte e demshme per shendetin. 


Nje tjeter shkrimtar , *Gelot*, ne librin qe botoi ne 1680 shkruan: "Muslimanet vertet e egzagjerojn punen e larjes, po te laheshin me pakë. padyshim qe do semureshin me pak. Per me teper me qe lahen disa here ne dite, truri mbushet me uje. Por nuk mund ta mohoj se banjot e Muslimaneve jan shum te pasterta. Ata nuk i kryejn nevojat si ne, ne qoshe rrugesh e cepa muresh. Muslimanet vete hane ne pjata te veqant. Ata nuk japin qenve te hane ne pjatat e tyre dhe nxehen me kete zakon tonine disa e quajn qener..."

*Vijon>>>*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pastertia ne Vendet Islame*

*Jean De Thevelot* ne vitin 1655 shkruan: "_Ne frengjisht shprehja_ *" Je i fort si Musliman"* _nuk perdoret kot, pasi Muslimanet jan te shendetshem, te fort e te pastert, ata jetojn gjat e smuren pak"_



*Dr. A. Brager* ne librin *" New Annes a Constantinopolos",* botuar ne 1836 shkruan: _" Eshte  vertet per tu habitur me larjen dhe pastrimin te Muslimanet. Ne Paris gjenden vetem disa banjo qe jan hapur disa vjet me pare, ndersa ne Londer Berlin e Vien nuk gjenden fare te tilla. Vertet qe keto 50 vitet e fundit ne Evrop po tregohet me teper kujdes ndaj pastertis, por nuk i kemi arritur muslimanet, qe prej qindra shekujsh jetojn ne pasterti. Sot nje qytetar evropjan eshte me pak i kujdesshem per pastertin se sa nje fshatar Musliman. Te gjitha e dim se sa qytet i piset ka qen Parisi para 80-100 vjetesh. Ndersa sot mburremi se kemi perparuar, por qe te arrijm nivelin e muslimaneve na duhet minimumi 50 vjet"_

Historia eshte mesuesi me i mire , Le te marrim mesim e shembull nga brezat e pare dhe le te zeme nje vend dinjitoz ne boten e sotme.

*>>>*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfar Thotë Kurani per Pastertin?!?!*
Nëse e shfletojmë Kur'anin do të gjejmë shumë ajete që flasin për pastërtinë, mirëpo prej tyre do ti zgjedhim këto në vijim: 



*1- "O ju që besuat! Kur doni të ngriheni për të falur namazin, lani fytyrat tuaja dhe duart tuaja deri në bërryla; fërkoni kokat tuaja, e këmbët lani deri në dy zogjtë. Nëse jeni xhunubë, atëherë pastrohuni (lahuni)! ". (El-Maide: 6).* 



*2- "aty ka burra që dëshirojnë të pastrohen mirë, e All-llahu i do të pastrit". (Et-Teube: 108).* 



*3- "All-llahu i do ata që pendohen dhe ata që ruhen prej punëve të ndyta e të neveritshme". (El-Bekare: 222).*



*4- "ju lëshoi shi nga qielli për t'ju pastruar me të, ". (El-Enfal: 11).* 



*5- "O ti i mbuluar! Ngrihu dhe tërhiqu vërejtjen (duke i thirrur). Dhe madhëroje Zotin tënd! Dhe rrobat tua pastroi!". (El-Mudethir: 1-4).* 


All-llahu, azze ve xhel-le, ua ka ndaluar njerëzve ta papastërt që të hyjnë në xhamia, duke thënë: 


*6- " vërtet idhujtarët janë të ndyrë, andaj pas këtij viti të mos i afrohen më xhamisë së shenjtë...". (Et-Teube: 28).* 



*7-  "O bijtë e Ademit, vishuni bukur për çdo namaz (lutje),". (El-A'raf: 31).* 


Kështu në Kur'an është përsëritur shumë herë rëndësia e pastërtisë për të treguar vlerën që ka pastërtia në Islam dhe tek besimtarët

----------


## mesia4ever

Pershendetje Fisnik. E kam vetem nje pyetje nese me lejohet. Cfare ka te beje pastertia me besimin. Pastertia (hixhiena) eshte qeshtje personale e individit, normal si jane kushtet se edhe ato luajne nje rol. Se a je mysliman, krishter, ateist, agnostik, pagan cka ka lidhje kjo. Ti po merr shembull Turqine, e si ishte gjendja ne Arabine Saudite, ku nuk ka uje te mjaftueshem, e mbushesh me pluhur edhe tani, e mos te flasim para qindra viteve kur nuk kishte kushte si jane sot.

Tung, Zoti te udhezofte

P.s. kurre nuk ju kuptuam, kurre nuk e kuptuat veten :xx:

----------


## dritek7

nuk e di po do mislimat nga Afrika qe punojn me mua mbajn er qelbesir..nuk e marr vesh se ku e kan ate pasterti ata,,.ps edhe banjot i kan bere vetem per ata posaqerisht se i paten qelb banjot tona tu la sumen e tu marr avdes ..

----------


## mltn

> nuk e di po do mislimat nga Afrika qe punojn me mua mbajn er qelbesir..nuk e marr vesh se ku e kan ate pasterti ata,,.ps edhe banjot i kan bere vetem per ata posaqerisht se i paten qelb banjot tona tu la sumen e tu marr avdes ..




Si duket i paske ngateruar muslimanet me Islamin,Islami urdheron ne pasterti e sa do e praktikoje muslimani ajo mvaret nga njerezit e jo nga feja.Profeti ka thene: pastertia eshte gjysma e imanit.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Pershendetje Fisnik. E kam vetem nje pyetje nese me lejohet. *Cfare ka te beje pastertia me besimin*. Pastertia (hixhiena) eshte qeshtje personale e individit, normal si jane kushtet se edhe ato luajne nje rol. Se a je mysliman, krishter, ateist, agnostik, pagan cka ka lidhje kjo. Ti po merr shembull Turqine, e si ishte gjendja ne Arabine Saudite, ku nuk ka uje te mjaftueshem, e mbushesh me pluhur edhe tani, e mos te flasim para qindra viteve kur nuk kishte kushte si jane sot.


O mashallah djal je ti :ngerdheshje: 

Ja qfar pyetje bene ti?! Mos u bazo gjithnje ne fen tende kur bene pyetje, sepse dukesh qesharak.
 Pastertia ne Islam eshte Kusht Imperativ i besimit, d.m.th pershkruhet si Gjysma e Besimit. Dhe nje nder kushtet e besimit "Namazi" nvaret kryekeput nga Pastertia. Thjesht Pastertia eshte diqka qe ka rendesi te madhe dhe imperative ne besimin Islam.

Aman kur thash se mos u bazo ne fen tende ,nuk tash kot ,sepse te ju e keni parim qe* nese nuk laheni e trashni lekuren dhe nuk i mbysni mikrobet dhe morrat*, sidomos kjo tradite eshte tek Popat Ortodoks Serb.




> Tung, Zoti te udhezofte


Kjo eshte lutja qe me se shumti e dua - Amin ,gjithashtu edhe ty Inshallah




> P.s. kurre nuk ju kuptuam, kurre nuk e kuptuat veten.


E ketu ke fol Palidhje :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zëu_s

E gjith bota e din qe magjupt (egjiptasit, ashkalite, romet, gabelet etj.) e kan prejardhjen nga egjipti, arabia, turqia, irani dhe india. Popull ma te papastert dhe ma te pist se keta nuk gjene askund ne bote, perveq ne serbi dhe turqi qe jan njejt. Pleqt tregojne per serbet (sllavet) qe deri frik nuk kishin nevojtore siç kemi ne shqiptaret, por e krynin nevojen duke u fshehur pas shpijeve, plemeve te veta, dhe e kan fshi prapanicen me gjethe te drunjeve. Ne Shqiptaret gjithmone e kemi la me uje, besa nqs nuk e ke dite edhe italianet e lajne me uje.

---




> *Ne shek XVII ne qytetet e medha si Parisi, uji gjendej me pakice*. Popullsia rritej vazhdimisht por sasia e ujit qe perdorej ngelej po e njejta. Ne gjithe parisin gjendeshin 40 puse e po aq qezma dhe njerzit prisnin ne radhe per uje.





> Ne librin "Ngjarje interesante nga Historia" te autorit *Mark Kemerich*, gjenden keto fragmente: *" Ne Paris ne kohen e Luigjit  te XIV, njerzit ecnin neper rruge me kujdes se mos u derdhej diqka ne Koke".*Ne cdo moment mund te hapej nje dritare dhe pas lajmrimit: *"Kujdes, Uje"* Boshatisej nje legen ose nje oturak. *Me cdo rruge e sokak perseritej e njejta skene* dhe kudo mbizotronte nje ere e rende.


hehhehehehehe

po a kishte uje apo nuk kishte uje? - se na habite me keto "faktet shkencore" t'juve.

----------


## fisniku-student

> E gjith bota e din qe magjupt (egjiptasit, ashkalite, romet, gabelet etj.) e kan prejardhjen nga egjipti, arabia, turqia, irani dhe india. Popull ma te papastert dhe ma te pist se keta nuk gjene askund ne bote, perveq ne serbi dhe turqi qe jan njejt. Pleqt tregojne per serbet (sllavet) qe deri frik nuk kishin nevojtore siç kemi ne shqiptaret, por e krynin nevojen duke u fshehur pas shpijeve, plemeve te veta, dhe e kan fshi prapanicen me gjethe te drunjeve. Ne Shqiptaret gjithmone e kemi la me uje, besa nqs nuk e ke dite edhe italianet e lajne me uje.
> 
> ---


Lol ne Flasim per Fshisa e ti na flet per Lisa!!

Mundohu qe ta kuptosh nje Fakt dhe ngulite si mikrofon pas Veshit, Kur te flasesh per Muslimanin aman mos ma personifiko as si Arab ,as si Shqiptar dhe as si Turk ,thjesht per te qen me akceptues i ketij problemi , konsideroje Muslimanin si Qenje Unike me nje SubKulture ne Vete.

Ndersa kur flitet per Pastertin e Shqiptareve , nuk gabohet nese thojm dhe pohojm se kete Kulture mund ta ken marr nga Feja ,sidomos nga ajo Islame. Mund te te siguroj per Kosovaret ne kete aspekt. 




> Ne Shqiptaret gjithmone e kemi la me uje, besa nqs nuk e ke dite edhe italianet e lajne me uje.


Aman esenca e Pastertis nuk qendron vetem tek Larja e Prapanice me Uje apo Leter, sepse Trupi i njeriut nuk eshte vetem Prapanice, por ka edhe organe tjera.



> hehhehehehehe
> 
> po a kishte uje apo nuk kishte uje? - se na habite me keto "faktet shkencore" t'juve.


Ja si zakonisht ne fund na bene atomosfere ketu duke qeshur palidhje. Askush nuk foli per shkenc ketu aman, thjesht nuk eshte shkenc ,fakti qe une pohoj per ty ,se kundermon nga Qorapet, ndersa vertetimi i ketij fakti eshte Shkence  :ngerdheshje: 

Aman nese nuk ke se cfar te thuash diqka extra rreth kesaj teme, te propozoj ta besh nje Larje Expresse :ngerdheshje:  edhe kursem prej ketyre replikave.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Un se maj fort fenë islame edhe jom i paster qaq shum sa qe smuni me paramenu =)


lind pytja pse jom i paster?

----------


## fisniku-student

> Un se maj fort fenë islame edhe jom i paster qaq shum sa qe smuni me paramenu =)
> 
> 
> lind pytja pse jom i paster?


Behu konkret Lol :ngerdheshje:  Cfar shamponi perdore :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

*Një ndodhi në Angli* 

Në vitin 1963 në Angli u përhap me të madhe sëmundja ethet tofoje (tifoidi) dhe shkaktoi një panikë të madhe në mesin e qytetarëve. 

Ata u munduan në të gjitha mënyrat që ta ndalin këtë sëmundje mirëpo nuk gjetën mënyrë tjetër për ta ndalur këtë sëmundje përpos duke i informuar të gjith njerëzit që mos të përdorin letër në toalete dhe ta zëvendësojnë këtë veprim me përodrim të ujit për pastrim dhe kjo do ta ndalon përhapjen e kësaj sëmundje infektuese. 

Njerëzit iu përgjigjën kësaj kërkese dhe për habi u ndërpre përhapja e kësaj sëmundjeje. Njerëzit me këtë rast e mësuan edhe një shprehi të re dhe filluan të përdorin ujin për pastrim në vend të letrave. 

Mjafton fakti se këtë vepër muslimanët e përdorin një mijë e katërqind vite më herët, jo për shkak të ndonjë sëmundjeje por sepse All-llahu, Krijuesi i sëmundjeve, i ka mësuar në çdo gjë që u sjell dobi dhe shëndet, kurse muslimanët kanë thënë: *'dëgjuam dhe respektuam'*: 

*"A nuk e di Ai që ka krijuar, kur dihet se Ai depërton në thellësi të sekreteve, i njeh hollësitë". (El-Mulk: 14).*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Shampon te flokeve dhe shampon te trupit kurse per kembe dhe duar sapun te veqant veq per duar dhe per kembe...

----------


## fisniku-student

> Shampon te flokeve dhe shampon te trupit kurse per kembe dhe duar sapun te veqant veq per duar dhe per kembe...


Lol ne i dim te gjithe efektet hixhienike te Shamponit dhe Sapunit , por problemi qendron gjithmon tek disiplina se sa me rregull perdoren keto detergjente, sepse nuk mund te them se une jam i Pastert nese bazohem se keto (Shamponin dhe Sapunin)i kam ne banjon time ,por efekti qendron se sa shpesh dhe me rregull i perdori keto detergjente ne trupin tim.

Por Ajka e gjithe kesaj teme do jete ne fund ,kur do ua demantoj me fakte te gjithe keto Pohime. Ju premtoj nje Shock te vertet dhe at te ne menyre experimentale. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfar Ka Thene Muhamedi a.s Per Pastertin??!?* 



Transmeton Imam Muslimi në sahihun e tij se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: 

*"Pastërtia është gjysma e besimit".* 

Kurse Imam Taberaniu, rahimehull-llah, transmeton nga Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, se ka thënë: 

*"Pastroni trupin tuaj që t'ju pastroj All-llahu".* (Hasen). 

Islami nuk është mjaftuar vetëm me pastrimin individual, por i ka dhënë rëndësi edhe pastrimit kolektiv. 

Si shembull në këtë drejtim do të sjellim hadithin që transmeton Imam Muslimi nga Xhabiri, radijall-llahu anhu, se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem: 

*"Ka ndaluar urinosjen në ujin që nuk rrjedh".* 

Shkenca më vonë ka sqaruar se përhapja e shumë sëmundjeve ngjitëse siç është kolera, tifozi, paraliza e fëmijëve, ndezja e mëlqisë, etj, barten nëpërmjet ujit dhe në te jetojnë, andaj urdhëri për kujdes ndaj ujit, mes tjerash, e bart edhe këtë domethënie. 

Gjithashtu Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: 

*"Mos të urinos askush në ujin e përhershëm, i cili nuk rrjedh e pastaj të lahet në te".* (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). 

Kurse në transmetimin e Imam Muslimit qëndron: 


*"Mos të lahet askush prej jush në ujë të palëvizshëm duke qenë xhunub".* 


Sa i përket pastrimit dhe edukimit tonë në pastërti është edhe hadithi që e transmeton Tajalasiu me sened hasen nga Sadi, radijall-llahu anhu, se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: 

*"Pastroni oboret tuaja, sepse çifutët nuk i pastrojnë oboret".* (Hasen). 

Me këtë hadith stimulohemi që përpos pastrimit fizik dhe trupor, duhet kujdesur edhe për pastërtinë e rrugës, oborit, lagjes, e kështu me rradhë. 

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

> Gjysma e besimit sipas teje qenka pastertia, qitash lind pyetja pastertia e jashtme apo *pastertia e brendshme*. Ne islam qenka 50% pastertia e jashtme, ne krishterim eshte 100% pastertia e brendshme e njeriut.


Pastertia e Brendshme ne Islam eshte Vetë Shkence ne Vete, ndersa Pastertia e Jashtme eshte Disipline Shkencore  e Shkences mbi Pastertin e Brendshme.




> Cilen fe, une lahem per cdo dite, si te vij prej punes menjehere lahem keshtu qe ku e paske marre ti kete ide qe krishterimi po e pengojka njeriun te pastrohet. *O njerez a ju kom thon 500 mije here se orthodoksizmi ska te beje me krishterimin asgje*, a ende se keni kuptu a, qa ka lidhje kjo me temen?


Fakti thot se Ortodoksizmi eshte Para cdo Sekti tjeter duke perfshire sektet : Katolik ,Protestant etc... d.m.th Katoliket Konsiderohen si te Devijuar te Ortodoksizmit (Sikur Shiijat ne Islam),keshtu qe "Tezja" Jote rreth kesaj qeshtje bie Posht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Krejt o ne rregull,veq mu ne disa raste nuk pom pelqen kur po thot psh...qifutet nuk i lajne oboret apo ne ni ajet tjeter ku thot per mi lshu mjekrrat se o sevap a sdi shka...mir o kjo amo aj po thot qe mos me i perngja qafirave dmth shkurtoni mustaqet edhe mos i perngjani atyne a ban me dit pse ndodh kjo gjithmon tui permen : te krishtert,jehudit e fe te tjere?
> 
> Une mendoj se gjith fet duhet nje repsekt i veqant e jo si nenqmim...
> 
> Pa ofendime!


Kjo eshte Teme ne vete dhe per te mos devijuar tema ,po te them vetem keto shkurtimisht:
Ne Kuran, Allahu i ka *Mallkuar* Qifutet, ndersa eshte i *Hidhiruar* me te Krishteret (Ithtaret e Librit).

*Pse te Mallkuar Qifutet??*

E gjithe Historia Njerzore qe nga Profeti Musa, nuk di te tregoj diqka mire per Qifutet, thjesht gjat gjithe Historis se existimit te ketij Populli ,jan karakterizuar si Popull Idiot, qe kan thyer Marrveshje dhe Besa te shumta ,kan malltretuar dhe vrar Profet , kan Tradhtuar Musain a.s etj. Por per te mos e zgjatur po ta formuloj shkurtimisht vetem me nje thenje punen e Qifuteve qe Allahu i ka Mallkuar . *"Mallkimi i Qifuteve arsyetohet qe nga Tradhtia qe ia Bene Musait e deri tek shkaktimin e Krizes Financiare qe ia Shkaktuan Botes tash"*

*Pse Allahu eshte i Hidheruar ne Ithtaret e Librit (Te krishteret)?*

Te krishteret jan ata qe e kan devijuar Monoteizmin dhe madje me shpifjet e tyre kundret Profetit dhe Zotit duke ia mveshur atribute jo te drejta dhe poashtu me Devijimin e Bibles. Thjesht te Krishteret Akuzohen per Devijime te natyres se rende ,sa qe pasojat e devijimeve te tyre e kan bere Krishterizmin Rrush me Kumblla.

Dhe duke marr parasysh keto fakte ,ateher Allahu ka ndaluar qe te emitohen ne asnje menyre si Qifutet ashtu edhe te Krishteret ,sa qe edhe ne qeshtjen e Pastertis ka urdheruar qe te behet dallimi dhe te mos emitohen.

kalo mire

----------


## ILMGAP

Mendoj është më mirë sikur të flitet në këtë temë edhe për pastërtinë e brendshme të Muslimanit.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------

